# Convert Polo Tower Weeks to DRI The Club Points



## M&JJ (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi

I have read through several of the threads on this but not sure I understand so I am hoping I can get some clarity around this issue.

I currently own 2 weeks at the suites at Polo Towers and am considering transfering these to The Club. I work with a lady who converted her week to points along with a purchase of some additional points and see the flexability she has to use polo towers as well as other resorts within The Club.

My questions are these...
Would I be able to get summer weeks in Hawaii by participating in The Club?\
What program would I be part of? US Collection, Hawaii Collection as I see the Polo Towers is within each of these.
Is there any benefit to purchasing enough points to get to Silver membership? My units get me 12,000 points each so I would have to purchase another 6,000 points. It looks like I would have to purchase a minimum of 2000 points from the look of the website. What is the cost of points?
What is the most effective way to make a change/purchase like this? Do I contact DRI directly through the website or is there another method?
Any other advice is most welcome?
thanks


----------

